# Seerose im Fertigteich richtig überwintern.



## Gunilla (23. Okt. 2008)

,

ich habe leider noch gar keine Ahnung. 
Ich habe einen Fertigteich bekommen und nächstes Jahr soll er angelegt werden.
Möchte mich aber schon mal jetzt informieren. 
Ich möchte dort die Seerose __ Sioux reinsetzten. (Sagt man das so? )
Leider ist der Teich nur 50cm flach und die Seerose würde den nächsten Winter dort nicht überleben. 
Ich habe leider keine Möglichkeit sie außerhalb des Teiches zu überwintern.
Gibt es da noch andere Möglichkeiten?

Über eure Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen. 

Viele Grüße

Martina


----------



## Frettchenfreund (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Seerose im Fertigteich richtig überwintern.*

Hallo Martina!


Erst mal :Willkommen2 bei den Teich :crazy 


Zum Überwintern kuckst Du z.B. hier!

Du willst eine Sioux einsetzen? Meinst Du nicht, das diese für dein kleines Becken etwas zu groß wird?

Du hast aber noch viel Zeit, denn der erste Winter für deine Seerose ist ja erst 2009/2010.



PS: Das Becken sieht aber ganz schön angenagt ( Bildmitte unten ) aus, ist das auch noch richtig dicht?

.


----------



## Steinadler (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Seerose im Fertigteich richtig überwintern.*

Hallo Martina,

erst einmal ein herzliches :Willkommen2 hier.

Ich habe mal etwas gegoogled. Die Pflanztiefe liegt bei 40 bis 100 cm und die Seerose soll Winterhart sein. Sie benötigt etwa 1,5 qm Platzbedarf.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## Frettchenfreund (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Seerose im Fertigteich richtig überwintern.*

Hallo Michael!


WT:

40 - 80 cm

Habe ich ... ge   lt.

.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (31. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Seerose im Fertigteich richtig überwintern.*

Hallo Martina.

Schön dich hier zu sehen!


Also ich meld mich auch noch mal zu Wort. 

Also meine '__ Sioux' wächst in ca. 50 cm Wassertiefe und das ist meinen Erfahrungen nach die optimale Wassertiefe. Sie wächst und blüht dort super. Ich habe sie aber auch schon in 30 cm Tiefe gehalten und sie ist dort auch gut gewachsen. Anhaben von 80 cm und 100 cm halte ich für zu tief, vor allem die 100 cm.




			
				Steinadler schrieb:
			
		

> ..... und die Seerose soll Winterhart sein.


 Das mit der Winterhärte kann man nicht so sagen. Sie 'Sioux' hat die nicht winterharte Nymphaea mexicana in der Ahnenreihe, wie alle gelben und gelbanteiligen Seerosen (z.B. 'Sioux', 'Chrysantha', 'Solfatare' und '__ Aurora') und dürfen somit nicht bis zum Rhizom einfrieren! Bei ausreichender Wassertiefe (ab 50 - 60 cm) sind sie aber winterhart.


Vielleicht sagt Werner ja noch was dazu.


----------

